# sayang mahal pa kita kaso parang ayaw mo na at pinag sisinun



## MickyS

I think I copied this correctly, or at least close to correctly.  Could someone please offer a rough translation?  I sure would appreciate it.

sayang mahal pa kita kaso parang ayaw mo na at pinag sisinungalingan mo ako un ayaw ko ehh

Thanks,

Micky


----------



## Josa

sayang mahal pa kita kaso parang ayaw mo na at pinag sisinungalingan mo ako un ayaw ko ehh

- basically saying; too bad, i still love you, but it seems like u don't want to have anything to do with me anymore, and you lied to me. i don't like that.

sayang mahal pa kita = too bad, i still love you
kaso parang ayaw mo na = but it seems like u don't want to have anything to do with me anymore

pinag sisinungalingan mo ako = you lied to me
un ayaw ko ehh = i don't like that/ that's what i don't like


----------



## MickyS

Thank you very much...


----------



## Equinozio

Agree with Josa.

Just want to add that *pinagsisinungalingan mo ako* can mean any of the following:

_- You lie to me (regularly).
- You lied to me (regularly)._
_- You've been lying to me._
_- You're lying to me.
- You were lying to me (when something happened)._

*Pinagsinungalingan mo ako.* = _You lied to me._


----------



## Ajura

The question is what 'tagalog' are you talking about is it the Language of Manila or the Language of Batangas they have different vocabularies(the language of Manila is an Austronesian Creole although it is still a central philippine language) especially before the time that the widespread formal schooling was introduced in our country in this rate the language of Batangas is the one being dissolved by the Language of Manila while Marinduque and the areas near Bikol keep the vocubalary intact....


----------

